# Instrument cluster only works if I pull fuse #134 on my X5



## ebcalford (Jan 5, 2022)

2010 X5 with just over 100,000 miles and the instrument cluster does not come up when starting unless I pull the #134 fuse and pop it back in. Then it comes up and I just have to reset the time.
I'm wondering if this is just a failing cluster that can't wake up or if there is another module failing. We did have a lot of rain but I didn't see any of the typical water build up in the back. I've ordered a used Instrument Cluster and hope this solves it.


----------

